

Ask HN: Are online lotteries/sweepstakes/pools legal and can they be successful? - Baadier

I had a random idea this afternoon for a quick weekend coding session involving online betting pools with a social twist, I'd like to know if these can or have been successful or are they best to be avoided. Additionally for a gambling website are you liable in your country of residence or in the country the website is hosted in? Would HN members ever play any betting games etc
======
maxbrown
IAKAL, but my assumption is that each individual participant is liable to the
country in which they reside. For example, as a US resident, there are
specific laws regarding how I can and can't make deposits/play on online
gambling websites.

On the other hand, you the company are liable in the country the business is
registered in... I would think hosting means little, unless we're talking
about jurisdiction to shut you down.

~~~
Baadier
I've been naïve in thinking that the hosting would have any effect on it,
though you're right with regards to the jurisdiction to shut it down. I'll
have to investigate it further. I could register the business in another
country but that would involve cost that I don't think I'm willing to front
for a weekend project and has a certain dodgy feeling attached as well. With
regards to the states, I would have to investigate each states legislation as
well, before I could allow entry to participants to my understanding.

